# Trivia 11/22



## luckytrim (Nov 22, 2018)

trivia 11/22
DID YOU KNOW...
A female Dude is a Dudine, not a Dudette.


1. If a person is diagnosed with a disorder called Graves'  disease, what 
part of their body is affected?
2. In what 1998 movie about second chances did Kelly Preston  star with 
Michael Keaton?
3. After a 1941 hunting trip with his dog in Switzerland,  George de Mestral 
noticed burrs stuck in the dog's fur. Investigating further  led de Mestral 
to invent.... what ?
4. Strange Words are These ;
Anemochory is...
  a. – The wind’s formation of sand dunes
  b. – The wind’s pushing water inland
  c. – The Wind’s dispersal of seeds
  d. – The absence of wind ; Dead Calm
5. What year saw no world series, due to a players strike  ?
  a. – 1992
  b. – 1993
  c. – 1994
  d. – 1995
6. What country claims Greenland ?
  a. – Iceland
  b. – Netherlands
  c. – Denmark
  d. – Norway
7. Did Buddha ever marry ?
8. Steinbeck's "The Winter of Our Discontent" is  from:
  a. - Hamlet
  b. - Richard III
  c. - Othello
  d. - Julius Caesar

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Before entering the Priesthood, Pope Francis worked as a  Bouncer in a Night 
Club.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Thyroid
2. ‘Jack Frost’
3. Velcro
4. – c
5. – c
6. – c
7. Yes
8. - b

TRUTH !!

Before Pope Francis became God’s enforcer, he moonlighted as a  nightclub 
bouncer.His Holiness told parishioners recently that he held a  variety of 
odd jobs before embracing the call of the  priesthood.
As a college student in Buenos Aires, Jorge Mario Bergoglio,  as he was known 
then, swept floors, ran tests in a chemical lab and even  worked as Nightclub Bouncer 
to make extra cash, he said.


----------

